# good luck to all :)



## PEoct (Apr 10, 2014)

wow, cnt believe it's tomorrow.

one sec i feel i know it all and another one i feel like as if i know nothing. cnt wait to get over with it 

i wish u all " ALL THE VERY BEST"

FIGHT ON !


----------



## GreenNGold (Apr 10, 2014)

I feel the same way. All I know is that it will be over tomorrow.

Good luck all.


----------



## Bruno (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm with you both a 100%. I go back and forth from I got it down to, BAM, I'm a complete idiot. We'll see how it goes...

Good luck to all!

Bruno


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck all electrical test takers!!! Do yourself a favor and take today off if you haven't already. You'll need a clear head for tomorrow. If you haven't learned it by now, you aren't going to learn it by trying to cram today/tonight. And when you come back to this board on Monday, remember the confidentiality agreement you signed not to discuss any exam content. Not even the slightest detail. If you have doubts, just don't talk about it. Good luck and see you on the flip side! :thumbs:


----------



## PEoct (Apr 10, 2014)

Sure and thank you


----------



## Wesson9 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck everyone! Remember to relax. The day will fly by and before you know it you'll be done. Spend the weekend celebrating with everyone who supported you while you were studying. You worked hard and should be proud. You'll have plenty of time to second guess every problem and wonder if you passed in the coming weeks.


----------



## Iheartyou (Apr 10, 2014)

ya good luck to everyone and me...take today off..give a mental rest. It may help who knows...


----------



## Wheretostart (Apr 11, 2014)

Can I bring cans to the exam hall? I plan to bring water of multiple flavors


----------



## jagster (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

How did you guys perform in the exam? Please let us know for the future attendees.

Thank you,

Krishna


----------



## wattersa81 (Apr 15, 2014)

I sat in October and this exam was no where near similar in types of questions as the October exam or any practice exams I did.


----------



## Bruno (Apr 15, 2014)

wattersa81 said:


> I sat in October and this exam was no where near similar in types of questions as the October exam or any practice exams I did.


I'm a first time taker and I'll just add to wattersa81's comment that I was blindsided by the morning exam. There were many questions similar to the NCEES practice but many more that were not and that I was very unprepared for (shame on me after 4 months of prep). Anyway, I was talking to this young civil engineer during the lunch break and told him that unless the afternoon was a gift that I was probably done for. Frankly, that is kind of what happened and is my only hope that I passed. The afternoon was a lot more sane than the morning with the irony being I was sure it would be the opposite way.

I don't know how others feel about it but I think the NCEES either has to update their practice exam or try to be consistent in what they test on. I know, I know that the topics were all listed in the exam specifications but PLEASE give me a break. These specifications are too broad (and sometimes redundant or how about circuitous) to adequately prepare for. What I tried to do was compare it to the only practice exam that is available and go from there. This strategy may not have worked.

Just my two cents...

Bruno


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 15, 2014)

Bruno said:


> wattersa81 said:
> 
> 
> > I sat in October and this exam was no where near similar in types of questions as the October exam or any practice exams I did.
> ...




i felt the opposite. morning was easy and afternoon destroyed me. i agree about the NCEES updating the practice exam. there were a few similar questions, but the two tests were very different.


----------



## wattersa81 (Apr 15, 2014)

I probably only used my calculator for about 10 problems it felt like.


----------



## Bruno (Apr 15, 2014)

crunchercrunch said:


> Bruno said:
> 
> 
> > wattersa81 said:
> ...


HA! Maybe we could combine scores!

Seriosly, I'm bitching about all of this but it's mainly a way for me to vent. My wife, father, sister, supervisors, colleagues, freinds, etc., etc., etc., are all telling me I had to have passed because I studied so much. Right?!!! Ain't none of them know what it was except for those of us that had to do it or have done it.

As an aside, I work with an architect that didn't tell anyone when they were going through the A exams because they can be scheduled anytime or at least a lot more than 2x a year. He didn't mention any of it until he passed. I would have done that if I could have...

Bruno


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 15, 2014)

I thought the morning was pretty easy. The NCEES problems do help prepare you for the exam.


----------



## Bruno (Apr 15, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> I thought the morning was pretty easy. The NCEES problems do help prepare you for the exam.


You win.


----------



## PEoct (Apr 16, 2014)

ya same here, after first half i was like hmm it was easy,  but after second half i was like hmmmmm not easy......

i would say it wasn't hard but very tricky, not like a rocket science .... but more detailed...

i dnt think i will make it as i messed up afternoon part, easily 15 are wrong  so there is no way i will pass besides i did morning part good.

and the part that sucks is that two month wait for result,,,,!

we'll it was my first time, and it was not that hard as i was scared of. everyone can do it. it just need open minded knowledge.,...

NCEES do need to update their problems i agree, but i guess complex imaginary and spin up are the true winners.

rest on my last day i went through each topic on the syllabus and tried to get info as much possible on internet like wikipedia that was the best thing ever. it helped for 2 or 3 questions.

and in case i pass, i cnt wait to write a whole essay on "how to pass pe" to help my future exam takers as i know how much these tips helped me through. this website was my only guide as i dnt have anyone at work who appeared for PE recently ... they have PE from 1886  .

best wishes


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 16, 2014)

PEoct said:


> ya same here, after first half i was like hmm it was easy,  but after second half i was like hmmmmm not easy......
> 
> i would say it wasn't hard but very tricky, not like a rocket science .... but more detailed...
> 
> ...




did you take power?


----------



## PEoct (Apr 16, 2014)

yes, power !


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 16, 2014)

Bruno said:


> crunchercrunch said:
> 
> 
> > Bruno said:
> ...




i WISH we could combine scores lol

i shouldve kept my mouth shut about the test as well. now everyone in my office knows i took it and i'll look like a dumbass if i fail


----------



## PEoct (Apr 16, 2014)

lol same here


----------



## EE_PE_AP (Apr 16, 2014)

I felt better in the pm. AM part of the exam pissed me off. I thought I was in a position to get 95% this time around now matter how hard the exam turn out to be, but alaass all my time and studies still turned out to be "not enough". feeling so terrible. I hope I will pass.


----------



## PEoct (Apr 16, 2014)

u will pass, dont worry. just pray and be positive as long as u think u have worked hard u will get the fruit of it.


----------



## EE_PE_AP (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks PEoct. I hope I do.


----------



## EE_PE_AP (Apr 17, 2014)

Bruno said:


> Golden Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the morning was pretty easy. The NCEES problems do help prepare you for the exam.
> ...


lolz....Bruno I like your response


----------



## JB66money (Apr 17, 2014)

I feel really depressed, I know for a fact that I missed nine problems overall so far. The sad thing is that one of the problems I did correct on the test booklet with detailed steps, but I typed a wrong number into my calculator which matched one of the wrong answers. I realized it after turning my test in to the proctor.


----------



## JB66money (Apr 17, 2014)

I pray and hope to God that I passed this exam. Whatever the outcome turns out to be, I pray that God blesses me to get through it starting from this moment on.


----------



## Bruno (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Just sweating it out like the rest of you. As for me I've gotten a lot of feedback from my boss and some others that have been through it and little of what anyone has said has been truly helpful. I guess that is the deal with NCEES exam taking. NO ONE KNOWS!!! If there was any kind of consistency in the exam questions from exam to exam then we could sit a little more easily - one way or the other. Anyway, I feel like I'm border line and pissed that I don't already know. I have to pass this *&amp;%$# exam for my job and can't bare the thought that I might have to do it again. As it is, I KNOW MORE THAN I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE NEC, MOTORS, TRANSFORMERS, ETC., ETC.

Peace to all,

Bruno


----------



## Bruno (Apr 28, 2014)

JB66money said:


> I feel really depressed, I know for a fact that I missed nine problems overall so far. The sad thing is that one of the problems I did correct on the test booklet with detailed steps, but I typed a wrong number into my calculator which matched one of the wrong answers. I realized it after turning my test in to the proctor.


I'm with you. I didn't even answer a couple of questions in the morning. A WAG might have been worth something.

Keep the faith. If I felt like I was certain I only had 9 sure wrong I would be feeling pretty good.

Bruno


----------

